# Specialized Pedale, Lenker, Kettenblatt, Umwerfer, Schalthebel...



## bikeburnz (19. März 2007)

Specialized Pedale, Lenker, Kettenblatt, Umwerfer, Schalthebel...
und noch mehr bei e bay..  . 


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=120099298294&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## bikeburnz (23. März 2007)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

